# The Artist who fell in love with his sculpture.



## Burl Source (Apr 21, 2012)

I vaguely remember a story from back when I was a kid about an artist who made a sculpture of a beautiful woman and then fell in love with it. Well......something similar happened with one of the guys who works here. This was his first sculpture that he has carved and.......the photos tell you the rest of the story.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice work, but that last photo looks a bit creepy to me. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2012)

Pygmalion, in Greek mythology.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 21, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Very nice work, but that last photo looks a bit creepy to me.
> k.


Me too!
Rabousch has been carving this sculpture for several months.
Every once in a while I would check on him in his workshop to see how things were coming along.
Sometimes I would find him just staring at her or even talking to her.
I would usually say something like "maybe I should leave you two alone".

It is an ongoing joke here about him and his lady.
He just kids back with us.

He is a very talented artist. Primarily a classical painter but recently decided to try wood carving.
This is his 3rd or 4th wood carving project and his first sculpture.
I think he has a knack for this sort of stuff.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, this is beautiful craftsmanship. I wouldn't want something like that in my home, but I certainly can appreciate the guy's work.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

That is really nice. I'd love to see a close up of the bottom. 

(where her feet are! unish


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't post that last pic where the other 2 are. It is def. a deal breaker. Excellent craftsmanship,


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

FWIW I love the pic of the guy with his sculpture. Sure it's creepy. We're all creepy sometimes.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 22, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Wow, this is beautiful craftsmanship. I wouldn't want something like that in my home, but I certainly can appreciate the guy's work.


+1.


----------



## add (Apr 22, 2012)

Shazaaaam ! !

That guy is both seriously gifted and has some mad skilz...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow that's incredible!!


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 22, 2012)

First, I stink as a photographer.

Here is a PG version of the statue / sculpture or whatever you want to call it.





At her side is a snake with an apple.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

That is really cool. I used to paint miniatures, and this is like a gigantic version of that same thing! I love painting 3D things.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2012)

I couldn't carve a stick figure of a woman. This stuff really impresses me.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I couldn't carve a stick figure of a woman. This stuff really impresses me.



Dave, do you mean artistic carvings impress you or super hot wooden women do 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Dave, do you mean artistic carvings impress you or super hot wooden women do
> 
> k.




Both


----------

